# QCTP Tool Holder Rack



## westsailpat (Apr 5, 2018)

Nice design and construction RJ . I would add a light weight "L" shaped flip up cover at least for the bit holders  .


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 5, 2018)

westsailpat said:


> Nice design and construction RJ . I would add a light weight "L" shaped flip up cover at least for the bit holders  .


Thanks.  That  would be a nice improvement.


----------



## middle.road (Apr 11, 2018)

/me thinks I'm a-going to have to revise mine now.


----------



## boostin53 (Apr 12, 2018)

I made something very similar. Except I was lazy and used Uni Strut and bent little L shaped brackets for the tool holders. The holders just slide on the brackets. And I can move stuff around by loosening the bolt attaching them to the Uni Strut.


----------

